# Pls Help!!!===Attestation



## girivivek (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking out for the opportunities in UAE/Qatar. Prior leaving to UAE/Qatar, need to do some important and essential task.

I am Nepalese citizen, have Indian academic degrees (All high school (12th) Under-grad and Masters). Now the issue is, where i need to get my documents attested, in Nepal or in India? if Indian attestation is required, does Indian embassy in Nepal can do the attestation or else do i need to visit the India? If it need to get it done from India, where i need go for the same? I have heard that only recent degree(in my case, Masters) need to get attested, is it true???

I will really appreciate you response.

Please Help.


----------

